# Need your Help in Evangelism



## Travis Fentiman (Dec 31, 2020)

There is an emergency: the Son of God came into this world and said, "Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature," (Mk. 16:15) and very few are doing it.

Rev. Michael Spangler is doing this in Philadelphia. He has a wife and young children. He moved there to do it, and to help start a church plant with the Free Church of Scotland (Continuing), a Bible believing Church, reformed according to the Word of God, which is modeled after the puritans. [See the clarifications of Rev. Beers below]

GoFundMe - Keep Rev. Spangler Preaching to Every Creature​
The money is going directly to meeting his family's basic needs (food, clothing, heat, rent, gas, etc., which they have sacrificed greatly in to do this) and to keep him preaching the Gospel to every creature.

Get the most return for your money possible: Rev. Spangler is preaching the gospel to thousands, tens of thousands of people, many of whom have never heard the Gospel clearly in their life. For the sake of Christ, have mercy on the multitudes that have no shepherd. (Mk. 6:34)

Rev. Spangler is able to earn some money through translating old Latin, reformed works, such as Peter van Mastricht's Systematic Theology, being published by Reformation Heritage Books, and through other skills that he has.

All donated money will be supplementing his income from other sources. The goal is a monthly goal, and will be enough to keep Rev. Spangler doing the work of the Lord.


"Lay not up for yourselves treasures upon earth... But lay up for yourselves treasures in Heaven." (Mt. 6:19-20)

"Remember the words of the Lord Jesus, how He said, 'It is more blessed to give than to receive.'" - Acts 20:35​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 31, 2020)

Always grateful to see faithful brothers carrying out the gospel to the nations. Out of curiosity, how does church plant funding work for the FCoSC? Is there denominational support for Rev. Spangler's efforts or is he having to fundraise for his entire support?


----------



## iainduguid (Dec 31, 2020)

Building on Ben's question, does the Free Church of Scotland (continuing) know about/support Rev. Spangler's desire? I could find no connection between the two anywhere online. If there is a plan to start a congregation in Philadelphia, it might be wise to list that on the FCoSC website and perhaps promote it on their facebook page first, before asking for help from strangers.

In addition, while I am in favor of planting more churches almost anywhere in the world, it is probably not a good strategy to suggest that millions of people in a city like Philadelphia have never heard the true gospel until you arrive on the scene as a young man fairly fresh out of seminary. There are quite a few faithful Presbyterian (and other gospel preaching) churches that have been here for a while...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## B.L. (Dec 31, 2020)

What is Rev. Spangler's current status within the OPC? I can send a PM, but since you are publicly soliciting help perhaps it would be of benefit to others to know as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Dec 31, 2020)

iainduguid said:


> Building on Ben's question, does the Free Church of Scotland (continuing) know about/support Rev. Spangler's desire?...
> 
> In addition, while I am in favor of planting more churches almost anywhere in the world, it is probably not a good strategy to suggest that millions of people in a city like Philadelphia have never heard the true gospel until you arrive on the scene as a young man fairly fresh out of seminary. There are quite a few faithful Presbyterian (and other gospel preaching) churches that have been here for a while...



Pastor Duguid,

Yes, Rev. Spangler does have the support of the FCC presbytery to make efforts at a church plant in Philadelphia. Such has been determined and planned at the last few presbytery meetings. A number of FCC ministers have been involved, including in preaching to gathered families in Philadelphia. [See the further corrections/clarifications by Rev. Beers below.]

I mean no disrespect to other faithful Christian witnesses in Philly. I know how easy it is, from my own experience before I was a Christian, to go through life without ever clearly hearing the gospel message, much more, it being meaningfully spoken to them. Maybe my estimation is wrong, but I would suspect that is actually true for a lot, or even most of the people walking down the street in Philly. As Christians it is easy to not be aware of that, as we usually make attempts to be around the Christian message.

As for the other more detailed questions regarding Rev. Spangler, I have contacted him, and will let him answer, if he pleases.

Thank you for everyone's interest in this. May the Lord be with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zach (Dec 31, 2020)

B.L. said:


> What is Rev. Spangler's current status within the OPC? I can send a PM, but since you are publicly soliciting help perhaps it would be of benefit to others to know as well.


It should also be noted that there are currently charges filed against Rev. Spangler and a trial is being conducted in the Presbytery of the Southeast of the OPC.

EDIT: To avoid even the appearance of spreading an ill report about a fellow minister I want to add that this is public knowledge in OP circles. Rev. Spangler has written about it here and others involved in bringing initial charges have spoken about it here.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 31, 2020)

Zach said:


> It should also be noted that there are currently charges filed against Rev. Spangler and a trial is being conducted in the Presbytery of the Southeast of the OPC.
> 
> EDIT: To avoid even the appearance of spreading an ill report about a fellow minister I want to add that this is public knowledge in OP circles. Rev. Spangler has written about it here and others involved in bringing initial charges have spoken about it here.



Moderating. Let's not have this particular conversation in this thread. Enough of this spice has been added. We'll have to moderate the thread pretty hard if things move afield.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 31, 2020)

NE Community (PCA) has a robust outreach into the ethnic and Roman Catholic communities that surround it.


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 31, 2020)

While many or most of my doctrinal beliefs find warm welcome in the FCoSc, I’m not sure how I feel about an Ecclesiastical body accepting a minister who is under trial in another Ecclesiastical body. I assume both denominations view the other as still being the visible church.

I’m still less than a decade into Presbyterianism. Is this permissible according to church government and BCOs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ulsterscot (Dec 31, 2020)

I have received some questions concerning this thread and been asked to make some comment. As a member of the FCC committee for the Church plant investigation in Philadelphia I would like to bring some clarity to the above discussion.

Rev. Spangler is a friend of many in our Presbytery and we are encouraged with his zeal to stand for the truth of God's Word, and his passion to preach the Gospel in the pulpit and on the street. We are glad for people to support him financially in doing this and the appeal in the original post appears to be one individual's attempt to do this. It is not intended to be a request from the FCC or Rev. Spangler.

He together with his family have expressed interest in our Church investigation in Philadelphia, and they are enthusiastic supporters of this venture. At the same time both Rev. Spangler and the FCC recognize his involvement in a judicial process in his own denomination. Rev. Spangler remains a minister in the OPC and has made no application to transfer his credentials into the FCC.

Various options are being discussed for pulpit supply in the event that any preaching station is established by the FCC in Philadelphia. We commend both the FCC investigations in church planting and Rev. Spangler's ministry in street preaching to your prayers.

Rev. Gavin Beers
Cornerstone Presbyterian Church
Burlington, NC

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Amen 3


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 31, 2020)

Ulsterscot said:


> I have received some questions concerning this thread and been asked to make some comment. As a member of the FCC committee for the Church plant investigation in Philadelphia I would like to bring some clarity to the above discussion.
> 
> Rev. Spangler is a friend of many in our Presbytery and we are encouraged with his zeal to stand for the truth of God's Word, and his passion to preach the Gospel in the pulpit and on the street. We are glad for people to support him financially in doing this.
> 
> ...


Thanks! That is helpful. Now we just need you guys to plant in central Mississippi!


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Dec 31, 2020)

Ulsterscot said:


> He together with his family have expressed interest in our Church investigation in Philadelphia, and they are enthusiastic supporters of this venture. At the same time both Rev. Spangler and the FCC recognize his involvement in a judicial process in his own denomination. Rev. Spangler remains a minister in the OPC and has made no application to transfer his credentials into the FCC.
> 
> Various options are being discussed for pulpit supply in the event that any preaching station is established by the FCC in Philadelphia.


Thank you Rev. Beers for the clarifications; I will adjust the language of the GoFundMe accordingly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

